# downloads stop...



## silverwolf82587 (Jul 4, 2004)

could somebody tell me why sometimes when i download the download progress just seems to freeze and doesnt budge...

i cancel the dowload and and i start the download again and it picks up where it left off...

johnwill maybe you could help me...


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

This is generally due to dropped packets causing you to lose your connection. This shouldn't happen very often, and if it does you may want to check all your cable connections, or if you are using wireless, that your signal strength is strong. 

When you cancel it, what you had till then is stored in a temp folder so when you re-click the link it picks up from where you left off.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd suggest you signup at www.dslreports.com and do some PING tests to see if you're experiencing dropped packets. That's the most common issue when downloads just fail in the middle.


----------

